# Nightbreed Director's Cut



## Halloween365 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a Huge Nightbreed Fan. ever since the early 90s. I even collected the comics Clive Barkers Cabal and the NightBreed chronicles. I have recently pre orderd my copy olf the Directors cut 3 disk special edition. I checked out a lot of threads bbefore posting this but I didn't see anyone on here talking about Nightbreed. So I'm just calling out to felloe fans of Midian.


----------



## eriko (Oct 30, 2014)

Cabal/nightbreed is one of my favorite short stories by Clive Barker. I still think it's one of the most romantic stories ever. Currently rereading Clive's Weave World. Looking forward to ordering the DVD come payday. 

Cheers, 
Eriko


----------

